# chrome undies on a street car?



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

i guess its to each his own....but i can see show cars with the chrome goodies but if you actually ride on the weekends or whenever it just seems like a pain to keep all the chrome clean and not rusty(especially here in the north,sunny cali mite be a different story)-im going with rattle can or matching the body color on mine but i wondered what you folks thought


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

most of my cars have had chrome undies and trust me, its no joke haveing chrome undies on a hopper but you have to pay the cost to be the boss :biggrin: 

my current impala doesnt have any but you best believe its on the list of things to get!! :yes:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 22 2009, 10:37 PM~15157893
> *most of my cars have had chrome undies and trust me, its no joke haveing chrome undies on a hopper but you have to pay the cost to be the boss :biggrin:
> 
> my current impala doesnt have any but you best believe its on the list of things to get!! :yes:
> *


yeah im not sayin it doesnt look good im just better at building than detailing,i dont plan on tryin to win awards either,i plan to ride,break,fix,repeat lol cause we all know thats how it goes :biggrin:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

nobodys admitted to not having a car yet :roflmao:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

I hate the term "undies".


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 22 2009, 10:54 PM~15158125
> *I hate the term "undies".
> *


chrome suspension parts-fixed :biggrin:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

yes i rock chrome undies and i dont mind polishing the underbody constantly when i ride [ 8 ] [57.14%] 
im a ryder not a trailer queen my underbody is spray painted or painted like the car [ 3 ] [21.43%] 
my shits a bucket its rusty and i beat it till the wheels fall off [ 3 ] [21.43%] 
i dont have a car lol [ 0 ] [0.00%] 
Total Votes: 14


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i have chrome undies and the bottom i color matched to the car and u can always catch me riding on the free way. the only time i trailer my car is when i go to like vegas or LA


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 22 2009, 11:09 PM~15158324
> *i have chrome undies and the bottom i color matched to the car and u can always catch me riding on the free way. the only time i trailer my car is when i go to like vegas or LA
> *


thats understandable :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

its a bit funny because my car has gotten more damage on a trailer than being driven on the free way. i dont get it. i guess thats my car just telling that she need to be driven and not trailered :biggrin:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 22 2009, 11:19 PM~15158494
> *its a bit funny because my car has gotten more damage on a trailer than being driven on the free way. i dont get it. i guess thats my car just telling that she need to be driven and not trailered :biggrin:
> *


thats what im talkin bout man! :biggrin:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 22 2009, 11:11 PM~15158354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride man! looks like you ride ,but like i said your in cali,it dont seem as bad as the north here,we got alot of road dirt and moisture up here :yessad:


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

I just use some Eagle 1 chrome and wire wheel cleaner on the upper and lower a-arms, rear end etc. Spray on rinse off and I'm done. And it usually air drys spotless.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im goin chrome suspension on mine,and i live in the nw,washington is a very rainy state and ill still roll with it...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

not my thing for a street car. I'd rather spend the time and $ on somthing else. chrome a-arms on a greasy rusty frame dont make anything look better


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 22 2009, 08:41 PM~15158834
> *not my thing for a street car. I'd rather spend the time and $ on somthing else. chrome a-arms on a greasy rusty frame dont make anything look better
> *


X2 on my daily, i will just give everything a nice coat of satin finish black paint so i dont have to worry about it


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

my lincoln is fully show chrome undies and i drive it everywere rain or shine


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abel_@Sep 22 2009, 08:44 PM~15158894
> *my lincoln is fully show chrome undies and i drive it everywere rain or shine
> *


pics or it didnt happen bro...  

jk i know you roll it...


----------



## deeznuts80 (Sep 12, 2009)

Not all street rides are greasy dirty buckets. They're are some clean, chromed out street customs out their.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deeznuts80_@Sep 22 2009, 08:50 PM~15158991
> *Not all street rides are greasy dirty buckets. They're are some clean, chromed out street customs out their.
> *


im gonna clean my frame and paint it..

its dirty right now...


----------



## deeznuts80 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 22 2009, 09:52 PM~15159030
> *im gonna clean my frame and paint it..
> 
> its dirty right now...
> *


 That's what I'm talking about "CHROME AND PAINT" !


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 22 2009, 08:54 PM~15158125
> *I hate the term "undies".
> *


maybe its cuz you aint never had none :0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow177_@Sep 22 2009, 09:32 PM~15158687
> *I just use some Eagle 1 chrome and wire wheel cleaner on the upper and lower a-arms, rear end  etc.  Spray on rinse off and I'm done. And it usually air drys spotless.
> *


  thats the trick,


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

YOU GOT TO PAY TO PLAY


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

painted undies :nono: :nono:


----------



## mozzywozzy (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 22 2009, 08:04 PM~15159206
> *painted undies :nono:  :nono:
> *


X2 

GO CHROME OR GO HOME :biggrin:


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm plan on chroming my suspension on my street ride . . .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 22 2009, 07:19 PM~15158494
> *its a bit funny because my car has gotten more damage on a trailer than being driven on the free way. i dont get it. i guess thats my car just telling that she need to be driven and not trailered :biggrin:
> *


AMEN .... DRIVE IT.... I DRIVE MINE EVERYWHERE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

CHROME AND GOLD ON A DAILY


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

if u can afford the chrome and ur suspension is reinforced and gonna last you a while then why not do it...its like wearing a big fucking chain around ur neck...if u cant afford the chroming then u got powder coating and even some good old paint..that way if u chip something u can touch it up and pinstripe and shit like that...


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Sep 22 2009, 10:04 PM~15159206
> *painted undies :nono:  :nono:
> *


My name is painted on your undies.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

If you cant afford to chROme it-- then you cant afford to play with it.. Im not sayin you have to do FULL UNDIES- but come one-- atleast do the arms and links-- thats only like 500-600 bux. Save up for the rear end later on if thats the case


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

like i said before i like chrome underneath a car,and for me its not the cash thats stoppin me,i hate detailing(i pay friends to do it for me) if i do it its never clean enough,im just not good at it-my shit is going to be clean but im painting mine,easier to maintain and less to worry about rusting up after it sits over the winter-plus im driving mine and beating on it-im building it to function not look turntable pretty


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

yes i rock chrome undies and i dont mind polishing the underbody constantly when i ride [ 33 ] [62.26%] 
im a ryder not a trailer queen my underbody is spray painted or painted like the car [ 11 ] [20.75%] 
my shits a bucket its rusty and i beat it till the wheels fall off [ 6 ] [11.32%] 
i dont have a car lol [ 3 ] [5.66%]


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 22 2009, 06:54 PM~15158125
> *I hate the term "undies".
> *


me too :angry:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i think it depends more on how you store the car when you AREN'T driving it. Mines a street ride, but i got all chrome undies except for the rearend, thats next  If you're in cali, it's all good, it's nice almost year round. I'm up in the northwest, in canada, but i store the car 6 months of the year. If i stored the car outside during the winter, then yea i wouldn't have chromed it out cuz it would rust. 

Doesn't take too long to clean up the chrome, shit it's quicker then washing the whole car!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 214monte

Say homie why was the 63 always dirty ?


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 29 2009, 07:54 PM~15223642
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: 214monte
> 
> ...


always on the streets homie chrome undies and all :biggrin:


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 22 2009, 09:11 PM~15158354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ass ride homie love the color


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

if ya pockets can say chROme them shits....THEN FUCKIN CHROME THEM SHITS...IF NOT WELL WHO GIVES A SHIT KEEP IT RIDIN HOMIES..


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Sep 29 2009, 11:11 PM~15224441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2 nouthing wrong with black spary painted. just dont put colors on it..


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 30 2009, 07:57 AM~15226346
> *:biggrin:  L O L
> X2  nouthing wrong with black spary painted. just dont put colors on it..
> *



LIKE THEM FOOLS TALKIN BOUT I SPRAY PAINTED MY ARM CHROME..LMOA :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Sep 30 2009, 08:02 AM~15226361
> *LIKE THEM FOOLS TALKIN BOUT I SPRAY PAINTED MY ARM CHROME..LMOA :biggrin:
> *



Look's like real chrome if you look at it real fast .........


----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

Any one on here know of a good chrome shop in central florida?


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 23 2009, 11:15 AM~15163926
> *like i said before i like chrome underneath a car,and for me its not the cash thats stoppin me,i hate detailing(i pay friends to do it for me) if i do it its never clean enough,im just not good at it-my shit is going to be clean but im painting mine,easier to maintain and less to worry about rusting up after it sits over the winter-plus im driving mine and beating on it-im building it to function not look turntable pretty
> *


i agree witchu homie....Im a big fan of chrome suspension, but im lazy when it comes to the clean and polishing part, i just rather get in, cruise n hit some switches... :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

THE ELEMENTS OUT HERE ON THE EAST COAST ARE ROUGH ON A LOW WITH CHROME UNDIES.IT RAINS ALOT


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

one of my first things i do is chrome lowers and uppers..thats about it on a street car for me..but i dont hold anything against someone who doesnt chrome..its a personal thing for me.

long as you ridin and keeping your shit clean its all good.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4+Sep 30 2009, 09:17 AM~15226418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yessad: x2


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

i got chrome undies on my street car / hopper just a bitch when i gota clean the rear axle


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Sep 22 2009, 10:11 PM~15158354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the rear passanger tire is a little low


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I personally look at the underneath of the car first. If theres no chrome I dont appreciate it as much..

It shows how much time and effort you put in, to make your ride what it is..

If i see a nice paint job with greasy undercairage, its just a "Cookie cutter" basically just having a car, just to say "you have one".. but its half ass.

Chrome undercairrage is 2000 dollars and less these days for the whole undercairrage, people dont understand you can chrome the front end of a g body for about 700 bucks. 

Why wouldnt you chrome it, especally if your cars only worth 1500 bucks? Just putting colored spark plug wires and a new stereo doesnt mean shit.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ONE MORE THING..

I cant stand when people chrome their undercairrage and have a greasy or banged up belly and frame. Its like Either keep the car clean or just make it a cookie cutter to get by.


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 22 2009, 07:20 PM~15157669
> *i guess its to each his own....but i can see show cars with the chrome goodies but if you actually ride on the weekends or whenever it just seems like a pain to keep all the chrome clean and not rusty(especially here in the north,sunny cali mite be a different story)-im going with rattle can or matching the body color on mine but i wondered what you folks thought
> *










THATS MY DAILY DRIVER JUST GOTS THE FRONT CHROME ON IT


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

OPTION 1,2 AND 3 FOR ME :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 1 2009, 09:53 PM~15245724
> *OPTION 1,2 AND 3 FOR ME  :thumbsup:
> *


fool chrome spray paint dont count . wait maybe in eugene it does :biggrin:  lol j/k


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

love the chrome suspension... a bitch to keep clean, but well worth it :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 1 2009, 11:00 PM~15245812
> *fool chrome spray paint dont count . wait maybe in eugene it does :biggrin:   lol j/k
> *


NO CHROME SPRAY GUEY,,,,SSSIILLLVER !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow177_@Sep 22 2009, 11:32 PM~15158687
> *I just use some Eagle 1 chrome and wire wheel cleaner on the upper and lower a-arms, rear end  etc.  Spray on rinse off and I'm done. And it usually air drys spotless.
> *



X2


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

chrome.. end of story hopper,low low ,trailor or highway not having chrome is like a bad bitch with no ass


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 2 2009, 12:43 PM~15248442
> *
> 
> 
> ...





X2


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Oct 1 2009, 12:57 PM~15241107
> *ONE MORE THING..
> 
> I cant stand when people chrome their undercairrage and have a greasy or banged up belly and frame. Its like Either keep the car clean or just make it a cookie cutter to get by.
> *



just because your all chromed out :uh: 













:biggrin: sup *****


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Oct 1 2009, 08:48 PM~15245678
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i hate to admit it,but that red on red is growing on me :0


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 22 2009, 07:49 PM~15158058
> *nobodys admitted to not having a car yet  :roflmao:
> *


i dont have one, mayb b/c im 15, but im gettin a 92 gmc sonoma nd juicin it up


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> how much ur uppers extended? stock spindles?


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

i HAD chrome undies.... and WHEW what a nightmare!!!! all that wiping and polishing... never again


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> > how much ur uppers extended? stock spindles?
> 
> 
> 
> stock g body extended 1 1/2 PITBULL reinforced and extended and Chevy Caprice spindles and calipers


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

thats alot of camber bet you go threw tires quick


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 8 2009, 09:01 AM~15301775
> *thats alot of camber bet you go threw tires quick
> *



quick aint the word bro your talking 3 months lifespan


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

CHROME ALL DA WEY


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 2 2009, 10:43 AM~15248442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you cant use the bad bitch with no ass and chrome analogy..cuz we all know we still fuck that bad bitch with no ass lol


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> > how much ur uppers extended? stock spindles?
> 
> 
> thats shit looks like a mad hopper


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2009, 08:18 PM~15307641
> *you cant use the bad bitch with no ass and chrome analogy..cuz we all know we still fuck that bad bitch with no ass lol
> *



:roflmao: :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2009, 08:18 PM~15307641
> *you cant use the bad bitch with no ass and chrome analogy..cuz we all know we still fuck that bad bitch with no ass lol
> *



not true i can use that term because: while we its all the same when the lights go out like wise with girls and chrome its all good cause ya cant see em BUT the day after you look at it and the SUN HITS your like o man :biggrin: while shes still doable without ass your ride is still drivable without chrome  but it would be nice if you had that bonus :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Oct 8 2009, 09:52 PM~15308627
> *thats shit looks like a mad hopper
> *



yes its a hopper :cheesy: 1 1/2 exteded g body uppers and caprice spindles


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Oct 1 2009, 10:48 PM~15245678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

where was this moved too?


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 9 2009, 09:38 AM~15311371
> *yes its a hopper  :cheesy:  1 1/2 exteded g body uppers and caprice spindles
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Sep 22 2009, 08:27 PM~15158618
> *nice ride man! looks like you ride ,but like i said your in cali,it dont seem as bad as the north here,we got alot of road dirt and moisture up here :yessad:
> *



exactly i hate this bull shit wheather and if we didnt get dicked over by our politicians that stole MILLIONS of tax dollars maybe we could of used that money to fix these ragety ass streets


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Oct 1 2009, 09:48 PM~15245678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats a clean ass RIDE!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Chrome is nice....but powder coat is not only cheaper but easier to clean....


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 10 2009, 02:11 PM~15320043
> *Chrome is nice....but powder coat is not only cheaper but easier to clean....
> 
> 
> ...


powder coat is cheaper..and i like the mix of the two.

all i ever did on the lincoln was eagle one and rinse..never touched it an it was BLING.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 10 2009, 08:13 AM~15318305
> *exactly i hate this bull shit wheather and if we didnt get dicked over by our politicians that stole MILLIONS of tax dollars maybe we could of used that money to fix these ragety ass streets
> *


x2-pitt is one jackked up pothole havin narrow ass uneven road fuckin city-they patch all summer then rip it rite back up with the plows in the winter :angry:


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 10 2009, 04:11 PM~15320043
> *Chrome is nice....but powder coat is not only cheaper but easier to clean....
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i like powdercoat myself-ive never been a fan of pink but your car is daaamn nice!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 10 2009, 01:11 PM~15320043
> *Chrome is nice....but powder coat is not only cheaper but easier to clean....
> 
> 
> ...



first of let me be the first to say that thats one of the cleanest fleetwoods ive ever seen but bro it would look alot better if them arms were chromed even tho it is more maintence


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 10 2009, 09:33 PM~15321678
> *first of let me be the first to say that thats one of the cleanest fleetwoods ive ever seen but bro it would look alot better if them arms were chromed even tho it is more maintence
> *


thanks man  

chrome is nice....would love to do chrome but i think the powder sets it off..... in my area theres no place to have chrome done and i always have to send everything off...so i decided since powder coating can be done local with minimal downtime that would be best.....plus i can always change it up later on


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 10 2009, 10:42 PM~15321716
> *thanks man
> 
> chrome is nice....would love to do chrome but i think the powder sets it off..... in my area theres no place to have chrome done and i always have to send everything off...so i decided since powder coating can be done local with minimal downtime that would be best.....plus i can always change it up later on
> *


yeah ive been thru springfield-not much there-hell joplins cool but not much there either-i know what you mean cuz


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 10 2009, 07:42 PM~15321716
> *thanks man
> 
> chrome is nice....would love to do chrome but i think the powder sets it off..... in my area theres no place to have chrome done and i always have to send everything off...so i decided since powder coating can be done local with minimal downtime that would be best.....plus i can always change it up later on
> *



yesss sirrr :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 10 2009, 10:42 PM~15321716
> *thanks man
> 
> chrome is nice....would love to do chrome but i think the powder sets it off..... in my area theres no place to have chrome done and i always have to send everything off...so i decided since powder coating can be done local with minimal downtime that would be best.....plus i can always change it up later on
> *


looks cool....


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Oct 11 2009, 01:02 AM~15322704
> *yeah ive been thru springfield-not much there-hell joplins cool but not much there either-i know what you mean cuz
> *


not much in joplin either...but i do go there to get my powder coating done lol


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 11 2009, 04:49 PM~15325026
> *not much in joplin either...but i do go there to get my powder coating done lol
> *


yeah i used to be out there about a month at a time when i was building and refacing billboards


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

Here in MN we only get to ride for about a good 5 months so if you have chrome under the whip or not we have to get it in.
But the Eagle 1 cleaner is the shit.


----------



## CE4LIFE (Feb 5, 2007)

my everyday rider


----------



## KIR#1_BUMPERKINGS (Jul 30, 2007)

Gotta have da chrome!! I got a fully chromed undercarriage on my cutlass, including da spindles, driveshaft and brake calipers and da gas tank!! I'm a detailer,so it doesnt bother me to polish my shit every weekend!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIR#1_BUMPERKINGS_@Oct 14 2009, 11:26 PM~15362858
> *Gotta have da chrome!! I got a fully chromed undercarriage on my cutlass, including da spindles, driveshaft and brake calipers and da gas tank!! I'm a detailer,so it doesnt bother me to polish my shit every weekend!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

I got full chrome undies on my regal an monte an i live in Reno NV i still smash in the fuckin snow.....dont bother me a bit thats what i spent countless hours to do wich is alwayz ride it will wash off eventually its chrome.......being able to drive your shit is priceles no trailers here unless going far...... :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIR#1_BUMPERKINGS_@Oct 15 2009, 01:26 AM~15362858
> *Gotta have THE chrome!! I got a fully chromed undercarriage on my cutlass, including THE spindles, driveshaft and brake calipers and THE gas tank!! I'm a detailer,so it doesnt bother me to polish my shit every weekend!
> *




fixed...... :uh:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

every single piece of my chassis is chrome, including exhaust. for every hour i drive the car, i spend 5 cleaning it. if you wanna play, you gotta pay...


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 9 2009, 09:38 AM~15311371
> *yes its a hopper  :cheesy:  1 1/2 exteded g body uppers and caprice spindles
> *


maybe off subject but is the purpose of the caprice spindles to get a higher lockup? does it help the car hop more? :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Oct 24 2009, 08:00 PM~15456335
> *maybe off subject but is the purpose of the caprice spindles to get a higher lockup? does it help the car hop more?  :biggrin:
> *


a little bit higher lockup... but the main purpose is that they are MUCH stronger ... they also extend your uppers out an extra inch...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Mine is chromed and candied out and i drive it all the time, i ride the shit out my street car


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 10 2009, 01:11 PM~15320043
> *Chrome is nice....but powder coat is not only cheaper but easier to clean....
> 
> 
> ...


Not normally a fan of the color but dam your ride is nice, u pieced the color together just right, nice ride


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 10 2009, 03:11 PM~15320043
> *Chrome is nice....but powder coat is not only cheaper but easier to clean....
> 
> 
> ...


i love this caddy :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 25 2009, 06:41 PM~15463126
> *i love this caddy :biggrin:
> *


x2 that is a hard ass caddy


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

ALRIGHT GOTTA BRING THIS TOPIC BACK UP IM DEBATING ON PUTTING CHROME SUSPENSION ON MY RIDE. ITS GONNA BE A SINGLE STREET CAR 8 BATTS AND A PISTON. HOW DOES THE BOTTOM A-ARM LOOK AFTER HOPPING ON THEM? ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF IT? IS THE CHROMED FUCKED AFTER HOPPING ON THEM CHROME LOWERS?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Nov 28 2009, 09:23 PM~15809319
> *ALRIGHT GOTTA BRING THIS TOPIC BACK UP IM DEBATING ON PUTTING CHROME SUSPENSION ON MY RIDE. ITS GONNA BE A SINGLE STREET CAR 8 BATTS AND A PISTON. HOW DOES THE BOTTOM A-ARM LOOK AFTER HOPPING ON THEM? ANYONE HAVE ANY PICS OF IT? IS THE CHROMED FUCKED AFTER HOPPING ON THEM CHROME LOWERS?
> *



:no: the bottom of the arm should never hit the ground what kind a spring you runnin?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 28 2009, 10:06 PM~15809637
> *:no:  the bottom of the arm should never hit the ground what kind a spring you runnin?
> *


my bad bro i ment where the coil sits on the lower arm. does the chrome come off where the coil sits on the arm?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Nov 29 2009, 12:28 AM~15810654
> *my bad bro i ment where the coil sits on the lower arm. does the chrome come off where the coil sits on the arm?
> *


my boys caprice arms did that. your talking about the spring pocket on the a arms.

some people cut em deeper, and they might if you bottom out all the time.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Nov 29 2009, 03:28 AM~15810654
> *my bad bro i ment where the coil sits on the lower arm. does the chrome come off where the coil sits on the arm?
> *


you dont c that part any ways?


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 29 2009, 08:39 AM~15811706
> *you dont c that part any ways?
> *


yea im talking bout the spring pocket? yea i guess your right homie! fuck it im ordering the chrome suspension! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

The thing that irritates me, is when i see a ragedy ass ride with chrome undies. 

*Just because you put chrome underneath doesnt mean its plaqueable in my book.* 


If i buy a ragedy ass house with plumbing and electrical problems, am i gonna put bad ass furniture in it instead? Hell no.


I think alot of people dont understand that you cant ride and build your car the right way, at the same time. People are always worried about rushing for a show instead of quality.


All for a piece of plastic at a show. :uh:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

do yall paint the balljoints on the uppers or just slap them in? any pics of yalls upper suspension!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Nov 30 2009, 09:29 AM~15821006
> *do yall paint the balljoints on the uppers or just slap them in? any pics of yalls upper suspension!
> *


paint them to match! that would be a nice touch.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 30 2009, 09:52 AM~15821197
> *paint them to match! that would be a nice touch.
> *


X2


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Nov 30 2009, 09:52 AM~15821197
> *paint them to match! that would be a nice touch.
> *


yea that would be nice i was wondering cause i dont really ever remember paying attention to the balljoints on some chrome a-arms


----------

